# "b-b-ut this is not an incel forum" - german tv specifically mentions looksmax.me as incel forum where people share rape fantasies



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

just stumbled across this thread on .net where they link a documentation of german tv about incels and lookism.net...






LOL - lookism.net got featured in german public tv


at 03:07 they showed a discussion after that on TV with "incel experts" which is not available on youtube german "incel experts" (veronika kracher) imagine that, an ugly, overweight woman who get pays to read threads of around ~30-50 people and then talks about it (i noticed she claims...




lookism.net





guess what? on the end they ask an incel expert what was the most shocking she saw on incels forum and even though the translation of youtube doesnt seem 100% accurate* im pretty sure she talks about looksmax.me*










over if you ever posted your picture here.

"b-b-but looksmax is not an incel forum, i got laid once i swear!!!1!"
"yes tell that to the judge incel"


some germancel confirm this please


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Feb 20, 2021)

Time 2 delete account


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 20, 2021)

When you can see that a woman is a feminist even before she opens her mouth it's over for her.
That's the case here


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 20, 2021)

This forum is 99% Curries so whites are safe.


----------



## Blue (Feb 20, 2021)

This is a Chad forum


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Fatsofag said:


> Time 2 delete account
> View attachment 997742


reminder: not only is this considered an incel forum by normies but also the most shocking one


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Blue said:


> This is a Chad forum


only perception matters..perception of this place: incel forum

deal with it


----------



## Deleted member 11835 (Feb 20, 2021)

no one watches german tv jfl


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Did they mention lookism or looksmax? 

I'm not incel anyway


----------



## Lars (Feb 20, 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH THIS IS LOOKSMAX FORUM


----------



## skull_mogger (Feb 20, 2021)

its real
all of it is real


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 20, 2021)

Why are they so obsessed with incels instead of helping them.Society doesn't care at all about incels and then wonder why do it produces people like Elliot and Minassian.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

There are pictures of raped women on here?????????????


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Did they mention lookism or looksmax?
> 
> I'm not incel anyway


both, look at the screenshots - luxmax = looksmax - youtube got the subitles wrong here i think


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh no she meant the island forum lmao


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 20, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> This forum is 99% Curries so whites are safe.


Whites will be the only ones to catch any heat, if anything happens.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> both, look at the screenshots - luxmax = looksmax - youtube got the subitles wrong here i think


Yeah well this forum has some edgy incels indeed. I don't even know if they looksmax.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

yes she defintely says "looksmax.me" i just rewatched the youtube video. need confirmation from german native speaker though


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 20, 2021)

this is not a looksmaxing forum


----------



## Yliaster (Feb 20, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Why are they so obsessed with incels instead of helping them.Society doesn't care at all about incels and then wonder why do it produces people like Elliot and Minassian.


This.
The media/government refuses to address this issue


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 20, 2021)

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


Do you enjoy your life in China


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do you enjoy your life in China


It's alright enough.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Feb 20, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH THIS IS LOOKSMAX FORUM


Tell em lars. Lean king right here.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Feb 20, 2021)

Pictures of raped women????? Dear god. Was this chad1212


----------



## MentalistKebab (Feb 20, 2021)

Who cares. Also why dont you make orbital decompression for dinner rn ?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 20, 2021)

I dont care if they doxx me I cant get fired by my own family


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do you enjoy your life in China


Nobody cares about that kind of stuff here. As long as I didn't get too political (Chinese politics). Even then though, the authorities tend to close one eye for foreigners. Nobody cares what foreigners think anyways.

I'm talking about in the States. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

_*Nobody will try do rape you dear rostie, you're safe*_


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 20, 2021)

*DONT WORRY INCEL BROTHERS!
YOUR GERMAN COMRADE HAS THIS COVERED! 
I ALREADY PLANTED BOMBS AT THE ZDF QUARTER 
AND THE MAILBOMBS ARE ALREADY ON THEIR WAY TO THE PEOPLE WHO MADE THE REPORTAGE, KACZYNSKI STYLE*


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Feb 20, 2021)

Interesting title


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 20, 2021)

She should rope, imagine calling yourself incel expert and then spewing stereotypical nonsense, Jesus Christ


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 20, 2021)

Obviously it's a fucking incel forum. Some mentall ill/narcy cunts come here but that doesn't change anything


----------



## Blue (Feb 20, 2021)

.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Blue said:


> .


is it true this is from german state tv? over for germancels


----------



## Blue (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> is it true this is from german state tv? over for germancels


I think so, yeah.


----------



## getra (Feb 20, 2021)

“women are indeed only attracted to a rather small minority of men (biological reasons: women have to be more "picker" then men because they can get less offspring then men, invest more in offsprings etc) hence majority of men in history in old days never reproduced etc...however since these old days lead to high competion and eventually violence and murder amongst men (and to stop the cucking) men established monogamy via religion etc..and thats an unnatural state according to her which she cant wait to get removed by sexual liberation and higher economical status and income of women”

Brutal. So what do they want us to do exactly? Die off and keep our thoughts shut? We’re already disposable according to society, at least we have our own space to chat amongst ourselves as opposed to being shit on by normies day in and day out.

At the same time ngl you guys post some weird ass shit.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Feb 20, 2021)

reminder to wagies that this kind of thing is what your tax money is being spent on


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

getra said:


> “women are indeed only attracted to a rather small minority of men (biological reasons: women have to be more "picker" then men because they can get less offspring then men, invest more in offsprings etc) hence majority of men in history in old days never reproduced etc...however since these old days lead to high competion and eventually violence and murder amongst men (and to stop the cucking) men established monogamy via religion etc..and thats an unnatural state according to her which she cant wait to get removed by sexual liberation and higher economical status and income of women”
> 
> Brutal. So what do they want us to do exactly? Die off and keep our thoughts shut? We’re already disposable according to society, at least we have our own space to chat amongst ourselves as opposed to being shit on by normies day in and day out.
> 
> At the same time ngl you guys post some weird ass shit.


the whole thread is indeed very brutal. read all of it

to your question: i think her solution you can read here



> *ZEITmagazin ONLINE: *What would it look like in the present when we return to Female Choice?
> 
> *Stoverock:* I think the number of Incels would increase dramatically. The violence against women that has been observed up to now would then only be the beginning of a dramatic, socially endangering development. We must therefore take prompt action to catch these involuntarily abstaining men.
> 
> ...


----------



## getra (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> the whole thread is indeed very brutal. read all of it
> 
> to your question: i think her solution you can read here


“We have to find ways in which men can become respectable as men even without sexual success”.

What an insightful solution.


----------



## getra (Feb 20, 2021)

Here’s my personal solution


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

getra said:


> Here’s my personal solution
> View attachment 997888


i think that is lowkey what these women want. incels should either be happy to provide for chads offsprings with getting nothing in return or rope. i think also read in that thread that these experts say incels shouldnt looksmax and get surgery. they simply dont want incels to reproduce or having something like a love life


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## getra (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i think that is lowkey what these women want. incels should either be happy to provide for chads offsprings with getting nothing in return or rope. i think also read in that thread that these experts say incels shouldnt looksmax and get surgery. they simply dont want incels to reproduce or having something like a love life


That is what all women think truthfully


----------



## getra (Feb 20, 2021)

“Sooner or later the denial of human nature will make all of us hollow and lifeless.”

Amen.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

@Sergeant


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

Just fucking lol


----------



## oldcell (Feb 20, 2021)

MEns self improvement and aesthetics forum

Unironically is always incels and sub 4 who talks look..sm. and this forum are incel

Yeah there are many incels here, but from some reason, whats reddit, and 4chan and some gaming forums then


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> just stumbled across this thread on .net where they link a documentation of german tv about incels and lookism.net...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just fear a radical feminist theory what a joke of how much high inhib this forum is filled with for people who claim to believe that looks are the most important thing in life some of you guys sure sound like some pussies imagine caring what some ugly femcels think


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> just fear a radical feminist theory what a joke of how much high inhib this forum is filled with for people who claim to believe that looks are the most important thing in life some of you guys sure sound like some pussies imagine caring what some ugly femcels think


ok post your picture here then


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> Just fucking lol


And i posted my pic here while going to med school and planning on moving to Germany




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> ok post your picture here then


i have multiple times JFL


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> i have multiple times JFL


low inhib slayer ngl


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> And i posted my pic here while going to med school and planning on moving to Germany
> View attachment 998457


what kind of doctor? chad maxfac?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> what kind of doctor? chad maxfac?


Idk, thinking of a psychiatrist or dermatologist now


----------



## Incelking (Feb 20, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> When you can see that a woman is a feminist even before she opens her mouth it's over for her.
> That's the case here


The truth was revealed here.


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 20, 2021)

She looks like a bloated norwood-ing jigglypuff jfl .She probably has rape fantasies with Salludon and Amnesia and this is her way of coping.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Idk, thinking of a psychiatrist or dermatologist now


why not maxfac


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> And i posted my pic here while going to med school and planning on moving to Germany
> View attachment 998457


Imagine if you're already on a list of potential terrorists JFL.

Thank God I never publicly shared my picture or real name. Didn't even share the pic on looksmax in DMs because Serg can access it.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> She looks like a bloated norwood-ing jigglypuff jfl .She probably has rape fantasies with Salludon and Amnesia and this is her way of coping.


jflol, this was crosslinked in the linked thread on the op






LOL - "INCEL EXPERT" CONFESS SHE WANTS LOOKISM.NET CHAD DICK WTF


Allright, maybe you remember this thread https://lookism.net/threads/lookism-net-got-featured-in-german-public-tv.609030/ where german incel experts were talking on public tv about lookism.net one of them was veronika kracher: guess what. in an recent interview she dropped that she want...




lookism.net


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> Imagine if you're already on a list of potential terrorists JFL.
> 
> Thank God I never publicly shared my picture or real name. Didn't even share the pic on looksmax in DMs because Serg can access it.


Jfl, i guess i would have to cope with being a low educated balkanite ethnic, and plead with that, my low iq, fucking dumb of me to post pics while saying every single thing soyciety hates jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> jflol, this was crosslinked in the linked thread on the op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this shit proves how funnier and more mature in humor lookism is to this shithole. No wonder when the average age here now is 15...


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 20, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/threads/lifefuel-foids-getting-beat-up-and-killed-and-raped.159760/post-2743479


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Damn, this shit proves how funnier and more mature in humor lookism is to this shithole. No wonder when the average age here now is 15...


the linked video was quite funny tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Jfl, i guess i would have to cope with being a low educated balkanite ethnic, and plead with that, my low iq, fucking dumb of me to post pics while saying every single thing soyciety hates jfl


You could also say that your pics were stolen.

Tbh I would only share my pics on Discord, imagine uploading a single megapixel of yourself on this site, only to be stored in the database.


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> jflol, this was crosslinked in the linked thread on the op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking balloon looking whore would be lucky to even get the tip from the ugliest incel here


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> You could also say that your pics were stolen.
> 
> Tbh I would only share my pics on Discord, imagine uploading a single megapixel of yourself on this site, only to be stored in the database.


I mean, if this forum is a hotbed then the German Authorities probably have your ip a long time ago jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I mean, if this forum is a hotbed then the German Authorities probably have your ip a long time ago jfl


VPN always on


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> VPN always on


Ded srs?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Ded srs?


Jawohl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> Jawohl


Guess i would need to pay serge shekels to delete the pics tbh, why did i have to post, i was stupid and depressed back then fuark. I mean, how would a german hospital even find my acc jfl, seems impossible cause they probably don't give a crap about thay thing honestly, do im good


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Guess i would need to pay serge shekels to delete the pics tbh, why did i have to post, i was stupid and depressed back then fuark. I mean, how would a german hospital even find my acc jfl, seems impossible cause they probably don't give a crap about thay thing honestly, do im good


No offense, but I doubt Balkans have any database of incels at all.

Germany is a different story, they probably only collect IPs of the users there.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> No offense, but I doubt Balkans have any database of incels at all.
> 
> Germany is a different story, they probably only collect IPs of the users there.


Yeah guess im saved i guess? By the time i become a German citizen my records will be buried in the caves and farms of the balkans


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> the whole thread is indeed very brutal. read all of it
> 
> to your question: i think her solution you can read here
> 
> (what will happen if we return to female choice)


haven't we already done that?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Yeah guess im saved i guess? By the time i become a German citizen my records will be buried in the caves and farms of the balkans


Indeed. Tbh if I was you I would pay Serg 10 bucks and delete all of my pics, possibly even change my username.

Leave your account info in the slums of Tirana


----------



## PikachuCandy (Feb 20, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Why are they so obsessed with incels instead of helping them.Society doesn't care at all about incels and then wonder why do it produces people like Elliot and Minassian.


I hope more people act like Minassian and Rodgers.
We need more heroes.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Feb 20, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> Indeed. Tbh if I was you I would pay Serg 10 bucks and delete all of my pics, possibly even change my username.
> 
> Leave your account info in the slums of Tirana


Are you an Albanian too jfl?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 20, 2021)

Most people here aren’t incels and get laid regularly


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Most people here aren’t incels and get laid regularly


nobody cares dude. what matters how majority perceive this place. if you have to explain and proof how you are not an incel and virgin you already lost


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 20, 2021)

sexhavers are more violent than incels anyway. people here just say edgy shit but no one is actually gonna do anything violent IRL


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 20, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> I hope more people act like Minassian and Rodgers.
> We need more heroes.


would only hurt tbh

you have to understand that going ER doesn't solve anything because it only kills a few people, its a small attack

if you were to try and go to war with a country and attack them, you will have them retaliate, and if you are outnumbered you would lose

if millions of incels could hypothetically join together and use violence sure they would win, but creating the incel uprising is impossible since the feds watch this place. they would stop it before it even grew over 1000 people


----------



## PikachuCandy (Feb 20, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> would only hurt tbh
> 
> you have to understand that going ER doesn't solve anything because it only kills a few people, its a small attack
> 
> ...


Hint hint
Dark web hint hint


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 20, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Hint hint
> Dark web hint hint


i have no idea how that works. all i know is that it is full of illegal stuff like drugs and human trafficking and child porn

also can the feds actually not even look at dark web?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 20, 2021)

caring about what a random feminist whore thinks about you - theory


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 20, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> caring about what a random feminist whore thinks about you - theory


its not about what she thinks of this forum its about the way this forum is being portrayed to the npcs


----------



## Essonerian (Feb 20, 2021)

this thread is uterus for the next ER...

just include some humor here and there fuck is wrong with everybody, get out of your own head and go enjoy a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## Chinacurry (Feb 21, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> This forum is 99% Curries so whites are safe.


Isn't this forum mainly bragging whites??? .co is 90% curry I think


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Feb 21, 2021)

@LastGerman


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 21, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Isn't this forum mainly bragging whites??? .co is 90% curry I think


No it's just Northern Curries thinking they are whites because they are 3-4 shades lighter than Dravidians. Many White Supremacist guys here are ethnic baboons writing tales from Mumbai


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

Essonerian said:


> this thread is uterus for the next ER...
> 
> just include some humor here and there fuck is wrong with everybody, get out of your own head and go enjoy a glass of chocolate milk


uterus for the next ER?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> also can the feds actually not even look at dark web?


lol of course they can.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Guess i would need to pay serge shekels to delete the pics tbh, why did i have to post, i was stupid and depressed back then fuark. I mean, how would a german hospital even find my acc jfl, seems impossible cause they probably don't give a crap about thay thing honestly, do im good


Bro chill nothings gonna happe jfl


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> its not about what she thinks of this forum its about the way this forum is being portrayed to the npcs


i open the forum and your post which counter everything normies agree with are first thing that pop,i won't be surprised if they called it pedo site after this tbh


personalityinkwell said:


> i have no idea how that works. all i know is that it is full of illegal stuff like drugs and human trafficking and child porn
> 
> also can the feds actually not even look at dark web?


dark web site are all scams, those who aren't scams are cooperating with feds, dark web is massive honey pot


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

SadnessWYJ said:


> i open the forum and your post which counter everything normies agree with are first thing that pop,i won't be surprised if they called it pedo site after this tbh
> 
> dark web site are all scams, those who aren't scams are cooperating with feds, dark web is massive honey pot


critics of incel communities have called them "pedo" because they talked about jbs before, not just me but some other users

also yeah makes sense about dark web


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> uterus for the next ER?


Guess he is saying how thread like these cause hate and unnecessary sadness, that we shouldn't care and chill, cause what the women is saying it the vid won't be a reality in our youth


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Guess he is saying how thread like these cause hate and unnecessary sadness, that we shouldn't care and chill, cause what the women is saying it the vid won't be a reality in our youth


hmm i see


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2021)

This slut is crazy btw. No words.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Feb 21, 2021)

German TV. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 21, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i think that is highkey what these women want. incels should either be happy to provide for chads offsprings with getting nothing in return or rope. i think also read in that thread that these experts say incels shouldnt looksmax and get surgery. they simply dont want incels to reproduce or having something like a love life


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Feb 21, 2021)

It is for the large part an incel forum.

It's built so people can improve their looks and get laid, get laid more frequently or get laid with better looking birds.

It's not restricted to incels though and there are many on here who've had results. 

It's just the vast majority are incels.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 21, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Are you an Albanian too jfl?


No, but we joke about Albanians, they are a meme


----------



## Deleted member 6577 (Feb 21, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> over if you ever posted your picture here.


why?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> sexhavers are more violent than incels anyway. people here just say edgy shit but no one is actually gonna do anything violent IRL


caged


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> caged


elab. also why no jfl?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> elab. also why no jfl?


"sexhavers" bro that sounds as fucking eugene as it gets


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> "sexhavers" bro that sounds as fucking eugene as it gets


hmm true. i wasnt even thinking that its just you spend enough time on these forums you end up using the lingo without even thinking about it


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> hmm true. i wasnt even thinking that its just you spend enough time on these forums you end up using the lingo without even thinking about it


i just joined this shithole cause of lockdown tbh as soon as i can pick up smy hobbies and go out again i'd gladly leave this hellhole ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> i just joined this shithole cause of lockdown tbh as soon as i can pick up smy hobbies and go out again i'd gladly leave this hellhole ngl


what hobbies were you talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> what hobbies were you talking about?


some stuff i cant do cuz of lockdown and shit like going out with friends.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 21, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> on the end they ask an incel expert what was the most shocking she saw on..* im pretty sure she talks about looksmax.me*


Her looks, fit perfectly to what I would had thought it to be.

There should be mental freedom, for rape jokes, rape fanatasies, rape role playing, end to fetish people into that shit.
As, long as no one does it.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2021)

why are women allowed to have rape fantasies but not men?


----------



## LastGerman (Feb 21, 2021)

Failedworker said:


> @LastGerman



(((German tv)))


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 21, 2021)

This forum is mix of everything..... rape fantasier, jew haters, Jew lovers, Child molest fantasiers, alt-right, Progressives, Racist, Islamist, Non racist, black, yellow, white, curry, ethnics.. everything you can imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Feb 21, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> This forum is mix of everything..... rape fantasier, jew haters, Jew lovers, Child molest fantasiers, alt-right, Progressives, Racist, Islamist, Non racist, black, yellow, white, curry, ethnics.. everything you can imagine.


One could say its DIVERSE🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Most people here aren’t incels and get laid regularly



This.. Most guy here arent truecels..


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> _*Nobody will try do rape you dear rostie, you're safe*_
> View attachment 997803


Society will rather blame unattractive males venting on forums than actual abusers that beat their women
"But he is decieving,i can't blame Chad for beating me  "


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 21, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> I hope more people act like Minassian and Rodgers.
> We need more heroes.


Go Cho


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 23, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> i have no idea how that works. all i know is that it is full of illegal stuff like drugs and human trafficking and child porn
> 
> also can the feds actually not even look at dark web?


Yes goyim act like you don’t know anything


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 23, 2021)

*@Chad1212 They are talking about you....*


----------



## Growth Plate (Feb 23, 2021)

would


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

being an ugly man = worst crime


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Mar 1, 2021)

i just want to look better. I have learned a lot about skin care and hair care here. The negative publicity is disappointing


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 2, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i think that is lowkey what these women want. incels should either be happy to provide for chads offsprings with getting nothing in return or rope. i think also read in that thread that these experts say incels shouldnt looksmax and get surgery. they simply dont want incels to reproduce or having something like a love life





getra said:


> *That is what all women think truthfully*


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Mar 2, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> This forum is mix of everything..... rape fantasier, jew haters, Jew lovers, Child molest fantasiers, alt-right, Progressives, Racist, Islamist, Non racist, black, yellow, white, curry, ethnics.. everything you can imagine.


Inceldom doesn't discriminate...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> just stumbled across this thread on .net where they link a documentation of german tv about incels and lookism.net...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its always the ugliest women telling us that dudes want to rape them


----------

